# How Often Should 5 Yr Old Reds Eat?



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

I have 2 reds, both solo in 35 gallon tanks. They ate like nuts when they were little but lately (last year or so?) They only want to eat once a week (if that, sometimes 2!).
I feed uncooked tiger shrimp, octopus, earthworms ect and OCCASIONALLY beef. They won't eat whitefish of any sorts and it's messy.
Water params are fine (tested today)
I've had them since they were they size of dimes and now they measure 7-8" or so. 
Is this normal for their appetite to drop like this? They don't seem "skinny" at all
Thanks in advance
Dee


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Once to twice a week is fine. It depends more on portion size. As long as this 1-2 times per week is keeping them at a healthy looking size and they arnt showing any ribs or anything like that they are fine though i would get larger tanks


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for the reply
I am feeding 3 big tiger shrimp a week and they eat it all so I guess they're good
Thanks again








(and I have them *each*in a 35 gallon, thought rbp only needed 20 gallon solo?)


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

P-Dee said:


> Thanks so much for the reply
> I am feeding 3 big tiger shrimp a week and they eat it all so I guess they're good
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


 Thats per fish in a larger tank... it would be better to give each fish a larger foot print as far as tank space goes. Sure they can *live* in a the tank they are in but you want them to thrive.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

three tiger shrimp a week is plenty. If they look then then add more, but if they look good keep it up. I would also vary their diet. 20g per fish is a very basic ang general rule with alot of exceptions. 6 adult reds in a 100g is alot better then 1 adult red in a 20g despite the solo fish having more gallonage per fish. Another thing is you shouldnt keep fish that can easily hit 10" in a 12" wide tank.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO pygos eat a lot better in a group than individually. When I am pellet feeding, I dont think 3/4 of my schoal would eat if there wasnt one who went to the top to get them all eating. If money is an issue with your tanks, I read in another forum that Petco is having a 1$/Gallon sale sometime soon. You could pick up a 55 g for the two of them, and my beliefs are that that even though its 5 less GPF their quality of life would improve a lot. More room for swimming, and the ability to feed in a small group. Then you could easily sell your 35 gallons on craigs list for whatever the cost of getting the 55 gallon at petco was. I would typically say a little more than a 55 gallon, but i believe the sale was stated to be doing a maximum of 55 gallon tanks. if your budget could swing anything bigger im sure your fish would thank you for it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't try to cohab 2 reds if they have been alone for 5 years or most of their lives. Mayby if your adding them to a larger shoal, but i wouldnt do just the two together


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I see your point... just trying to think of a cheaper way out of havign to buy 2 larger tanks. id try it myself, but like cluster said... it could be a bad ending. if you do end up deciding to cohab after that warning, id urge you to set aside a few hours to watch their behavior with a large net.


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh no I'd never stick them together again lol
When I bought them the petstore said "Oh yeah 2 is much better than one"..So I bought them and stuck them in the same tank. Few weeks later came home and found one of them was "1/2 gone". I freaked...joined this forum..learned ALOT about piranha from all you helpful folks and the injured one managed to survive and thrive
It actually is finances, the 35 gallon that I had to "unexpectedly" buy was a big expense (plus the stand wasn't cheap either)
I hopefully will be getting 2 larger tanks for them (And I'll check out petco, thanks so much for that Criley!)
I have the tanks stuck end to end so they can see each other and they still try to fight through the glass! Rammy buggers


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh no I'd never stick them together again lol
When I bought them the petstore said "Oh yeah 2 is much better than one"..So I bought them and stuck them in the same tank. Few weeks later came home and found one of them was "1/2 gone". I freaked...joined this forum..learned ALOT about piranha from all you helpful folks and the injured one managed to survive and thrive
It actually is finances, the 35 gallon that I had to "unexpectedly" buy was a big expense (plus the stand wasn't cheap either)
I hopefully will be getting 2 larger tanks for them (And I'll check out petco, thanks so much for that Criley!)
I have the tanks stuck end to end so they can see each other and they still try to fight through the glass! Rammy buggers
[/quote]
Ive tried to feed them veggies but they will only eat romaine lettuce and other leafy stuff (and it's like one bite and they look at me like WTF?). I feed them tiger shrimp, octopus, crab, earthworms, whole smelt (occasionally) and beef (approx once every 3 mths)
I rotate the first 4 weekly
How much more variation should they have?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The "20 gallons per fish" is BS.

Your fish will 'tell' you how often to feed them... when they attack the food hungrily and eat all that you put in
.
(If there's leftover food after feeding, you fed too much... cut back next time.)

Through experience and 'trial and error' you will get a good schedule going.

The more pygos you have in a setup, generally the more often you can feed them.
I feed mine a couple/few times per day.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For me the fish "tell" you went to feed by their stomach size. Other then that i feed at my own conviencene and with no actual schedule.


----------

